
Talla – An Erlang Implementation of Tor [video] - jacquesm
https://media.ccc.de/v/SHA2017-304-introducing_talla_an_erlang_implementation_of_tor
======
ahf
Speaker here. I'll happily answer questions that might be, but I'm at a
festival so being AFK and around other lifeforms is prioritised :-)

The slides are also available at:
[http://hapy.0x90.dk/~ahf/talks/SHA2017-NL-17-Talla.pdf](http://hapy.0x90.dk/~ahf/talks/SHA2017-NL-17-Talla.pdf)

~~~
tribler
Facinating work. How much work for full hidden services?

btw aware of our Python-based Tor implementation, with modifications for full
decentralisation and deployment?
[https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki](https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki)

------
X86BSD
Erlang. BSD license. What's not to love? Great work! Can't wait for its
release!

~~~
ris
> Erlang. BSD license. What's not to love?

> Erlang.

------
MartinMond
Really would love to take a look at the source code. Didn't find it anywhere.
Anyone got a link?

~~~
chx
Reasons.
[http://archives.seul.org/or/dev/Aug-2016/msg00050.html](http://archives.seul.org/or/dev/Aug-2016/msg00050.html)

